# Windows 8.1; Packard Bell monitor issues



## karimabuseer (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi all, hope you're well.

I have got my mother a Packard Bell iMedia S2185 (runs an Nvidia GeForce GT620) and set it up earlier today.

Attached it to a Hanns-G monitor, which told me it was receiving No Signal. Did the same with another monitor, and the same signal issue arose. 

The Packard Ball boots up fine, I can hear it whirring away- but see nothing. I have connected both monitors to an old tower, and they both run run fine - so they're not the issue here. I connected the PB up to a big Samsung HD TV via HDMI, and it worked fine - though obviously I want the PC to run on the monitor! I thought maybe the monitors couldn't deal with the resolution as they're a few years old and made for Windows7, so I went ahead and enabled VGA mode on the PB, using the samsung screen- but still no luck. The D-Sub port looks fine, and VGA cable works on other devices as do the monitors.

Any idea what the issue is here guys? Would be super grateful for any responses. Thanks in advance!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Does this computer have a VGA onboard port as well as the nVidia Video card. Are you using DVI cable or VGA? Did you try a different cable to the monitor? Make sure the monitor is set for the particular input, (eg) if using a DVI cable, be sure the DVI is selected from the monitor menu and not VGA or HDMI. 
Just to be sure, are you plugging the monitor into the Video card and not the VGA? 
When you boot up, do you see the POST information or the Manufacturers splash screen? Can you boot into Setup (Bios)?


----------



## karimabuseer (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi Spunk, thanks for the reply.

No BIOS/POST, though I can load into it with the Samsung monitor. Tried the cables out separately and they are fine.

Basically I'm an idiot; you're correct. The graphics card is separate, and I'm not plugging into it; I am plugging into an On-board port. Teaches me for removing a cover over the D-Sub that said 'do not remove' ha. However, the graphics card does not have a VGA port. Could I possibly use a DVI to a VGA adapter so I could use the monitors I have currently, as opposed to getting a new DVI one? 

Thanks so much for your time, you've been a real help. :smile:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Yes you can use a DVI to VGA adapter: Amazon.com: DVI to VGA adapter


----------

